# gefrickel?

## zerone

Ich hoffe, ich habe jetzt nicht gleich alle Trolle auf dem Hals, denn es geht mir ja auch nicht darum, das Gentoo gefrickel ist (ich habe Gentoo als linux-amateur nur eher gescheut), aber ich glaube, das muss ich ändern, denn was ich so bisher erlebt habe ist z.t. wirklich grauenhaft.

SuSe kommt mir seit der Version 8.2 nicht mehr auf meinen Rechner.

Debian, naja, ich hatte da mal einen Artikel über die Aktualität der Sicherheits-Patches gelesen und war schockiert (ich sage nur Microsoft-Manier).

Deswegen habe ich es vorerst von Linux die Finger gelassen.

Ich hatte nun kurzzeitig Ubuntu drauf, jedoch vertrug es sich nicht ganz so mit meiner Hardware (ok, ich muss auch bei allen anderen Distributionen 855resulution nachinstallieren, aber es waren noch andere Dinge), allerdings waren die Patches fuer Ubuntu ziemlich aktuell.

Ich habe danach Fedora Core 4 getestet, und würde es ja auch theorethisch weiternutzen, da mir die übersichtliche Software(komponenten)installation gefällt, jedoch ist das bei RedHat/Fedora so eine Sache mit der Aktualität. Denn die pakete sind ziemlich alt  und wenn man versucht (habe nur xserver installiert) die Pakete mit anderen Spiegeln (ich hab nrpms und freshrpms genutzt) zu aktualisieren (z.b. Gnome 2.12 statt 2.10, oder OpenOffice.org 2.0, oder Eclipse SDK, oder etc, etc) ist bei der Paketveraltung die hoelle los.

Ich suche deshalb ein System, das ich von Anfang an nur mit den Paketen bestücken kann die ich brauche (gut, Gnome braucht man nicht unbdingt, es geht auch ohne, aber muss ja nicht sein), die erstens auf den ofiziellen servern halbwegs aktuell sind (also Eclipse mit CDT und Language-Pack in aktueller Version (3.1.1) oder OpenOffice.org 2.0 sollten es schon sein) und die sich zweitens ohne größere Probleme updaten lassen.

Ein Bonus, aber nicht muss, waere ein reibungsloser Versionsupgrate alle Jubeljahre.

Ist Gentoo solch eine Distribution?

Wäre schön, wenn ihr eure Erfahrungen mit Gentoo oder einer Distribution, die meinen Vorstellungen halbwegs entspricht postet.

thx, zerone

edit: Habe ein paar Fehler korrigiertLast edited by zerone on Mon Oct 31, 2005 9:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## manuels

moin, und herzlich willkommen bei gentoo linux!

ich denke, dass gentoo linux ziemlich dem entspricht, was du suchst.

 *Quote:*   

> ich suche in system, dasich von anfangan nur mit den paketen bestueken kann die ich brauche

 

Das ist bei gentoo linux auf jeden fall so. Am anfang hast du wirklich nur die "basics". Und das ist nicht übertrieben.

Am anfang hast du wirklich nur die packete, die für ein laufendes Linux benötigst. Danach kannst du dann "deine richtung" bestimmen (desktop rechner, server, embedded...)

 *Quote:*   

> die 1. auf den ofiziellen servern halbwegs aktuell sind

 

jo, ein qualitätsmerkmal dieser distri ist, dass es sehr aktuell ist.

 *Quote:*   

> nd die sich 2. ohne groessere probleme updaten lassen. 

 

das ist hier eigentlich auch kein problem. Es ist nur so, dass so gut wie alle Programme auf deinem rechner kompiliert werden, was bei grossen packeten wie kde einige stunden in anspruch nimmt. (vorteil: performance, nachteil: lange compiler-zeiten) aber wenn man einmal ein laufendes system hat, ist es einem auch egal.

bei den updates solltest du nur aufpassen, dass du mit dem kommando etc-update nicht deine konfig-dateien überschreibst. Sonst denke ich, dass du hier richtig bist!

Viel spass mit gentoo linux

manuel

----------

## Martux

Hmm, wenn Du Gefrickel weitestgehend vermeiden willst, solltest Du eine stage3-Installation machen. Die Pakete, die dann veraltet sind, kannst Du dann alle auf einen Schlag mit emerge -uD world updaten. Das kannst Du über Nacht machen und zb. mit dem emergen des Desktops verbinden. Kleiner Tipp noch: Ich nehme immer Knoppix zur Installation. Vorteil: Eine lauffähige Betriebsumgebung mit Internet/Musik und co.

Ansonsten wird man hier im Forum nett beraten, wenn man die Forumsregeln gelesen hat  :Wink: 

Also, viel Spaß hier im Forum und mit Gentoo!

----------

## amne

Deutsches Forum (German)  :Arrow:  Diskussionsforum.

----------

## zerone

Ich habe mal das Handbuch (gibt's das ev auch als PDF in deutsch (aber so aufgebaut wie die englische Version, nicht einfach nur aus der html erstellt??) aufgrund der Stages befragt, und nun stellen sich da mir zwei bis drei Fragen.

Erstens, was zum Teufel ist ein Bootstrap?

Zweitens, was bewirken die Optimierungen (also, wenn es um Sekunden beim Booten geht, muss ich mir das nicht antun)

Drittens, wäre eine stage2 nicht besser, zwecks Packete gleich aktualisieren?

Und noch eine frage an marc@amarok: kannst du mir in päzisen, kurzen Anweisungen erklären, wie ich das mit dem installieren von Gentoo in Knoppix mache (ich werde aber wahrscheinlich Gnoppix nehmen, da mir das Crystal von KDE nicht so gefällt   :Wink: )

thx zerone

@admin, sorry, hab es erst zu spät gelesen wo es hinsollte, ich später kann ich ja nicht mehr verschieben   :Embarassed: 

----------

## rukh

Hallo,

ich kann Dir nur empfehlen einen Stage3 zu machen. Zu den anderen beiden gibt es eigentlich keinen Unterschied, sobald Dein System ca. ein halbes Jahr läuft. Dann sind schon alle Basiskomponenten neukompiliert und alles auf Dein System abgestimmt.

Stage2 bzw. Stage1 klingt zwar viel cooler, braucht aber nur ewigkeiten mehr zum kompilieren. Also die wenigste Zeit für ein vollständiges Linux System brauchst Du mit Stage3.

Zu den Optimierungen:

Meiner Meinung nach bringen die meisten Einstellungsmöglichkeiten nicht so viel. Das schöne ist nur, dass Du mit den Use Flags einstellen kannst, mit welchen Optionen die Pakete kompiliert werden. Sprich wenn Du nur KDE/Gnome verwendest, kannst Du Dein System auch nur mit den Abhängigkeiten bauen -> KDE ohne GTK und Gnome bzw. Gnome ohne KDE und QT. Ansonsten ist Dein System nicht wirklich sehr viel schneller als ein Binary System (nicht hauen *Stahlhelm aufsetz und in Graben spring*).

Hoffe ich habe Dir geholfen.

PS: Das schöne an Gentoo ist, Du weißt wirklich wo alles in Deinem System liegt und Du weißt dann meistens auch wo sich irgendwelche Fehler verstecken. Daraus folgt produktivieres und schöneres arbeiten/spielen/frickeln/usw.

----------

## zerone

noch mal zu dem installieren von knoppix aus. geht das einfach per console?

----------

## Martux

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Und noch eine frage an marc@amarok: kannst du mir in päzisen, kurzen Anweisungen erklären, wie ich das mit dem installieren von Gentoo in Knoppix mache (ich werde aber wahrscheinlich Gnoppix nehmen, da mir das Crystal von KDE nicht so gefällt )
> 
> 

 

Ja, also ganz einfach: Live-CD Deiner Wahl einpoppen, booten, auf ne Rootshell wechseln, das stage3-archiv entpacken und dort ein chroot machen. Ich mounte immer /dev und 

/proc mit, keine Ahnung ob das wirklich nötig ist? Auf ner 2. Rootshell kannst Du dann so Sachen wie zb. die /etc/resolv.conf einfach ins neue System kopieren. Gibst Du /Knoppix/Gnoppix/whatever dann noch Internetzugang, wird dieser von der chroot mitbenutzt.

Ansonsten kannst Du ganz normal nach der Installationsanleitung verfahren.

Ich hoffe Deine Fragen beantwortet zu haben, wenn nicht, frag weiter!

----------

## rukh

Läuft genauso ab wie mit der Gentoo CD. Einfach in der Konsole bzw. unter X im XTerm/Konsole die Befehle ausführen. Sollte alles genauso funktionieren. Auf der Gentoo CD ist zwar noch die Dokumentation dabei, aber wenn Du mit Knoppix eh im Internet bist, kannst Du da dann natürlich auch die Online Version lesen (kannst alles natürlich davor auch ausdrucken).

Viel Spass.

----------

## zerone

Ich werde wohl doch Knoppix nutzen, und von da aus die Installation durchführen, wobei mich eine Sache noch interessiert, welche Unterstützung bietet Gentoo in Bezug auf reiserfs für die rootpartition?

----------

## Lenz

ReiserFS wird vom offiziellen Gentoo-Kernel (gentoo-sources) unterstützt. Reiser4 vom -mm.

----------

## zerone

naja, reiser4 ist zwar final, aber der Hans (^^) meinte, fuer Critical Server sollte man es nicht benutzen. Zwar installiere ich Gentoo nicht auf einem solchen Server, sondern "nur"  (vorerst) auf meinem Laptop, aber Angst um meine Daten habe ich dennoch.

----------

## Erdie

Ich bin der Meinung, ein paar Macken treten doch schon mal bei Gentoo zu Tage. Ich hatte z. B. neulich fogendes Problem:

Es gab bisher 2 libs: Giflib und libungif. Vorher basierte giflib auf libungif, es gab aber auch Programme, die sowohl auf giflib UND libungif basierten (z. B. mplayer). Eine neue Version von giflib hat libungif überflüssig gemacht, diese Version wurde von libungif geblock d. h. sie konnte nicht mit libufig gleichzeitig installiert werden. Um einen Upgrade zu machen mußte man libungif löschen und damit in Kauf nehmen, daß alle abhängigen Programme nicht mehr laufen - solange bis man diese Progamme herausgefunden und durch neucompilieren gegen die neue Version der giflib gelinkt hat.

Solche und änliche Probleme treten ab un zu auf und lassen sich nur mit "Gefrickel" wieder lösen. Ein Newbie wäre in so einem Fall völlig aufgeschmissen. Das ist für mich ein Kritikpunkt an Gentoo

Gruß

Erdie

----------

## SinoTech

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Solche und änliche Probleme treten ab un zu auf und lassen sich nur mit "Gefrickel" wieder lösen.
> ...

 

Naja, gefrickel brauchst dafür nicht, nur ein "revdep-rebuild".

Mfg

Sino

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *zerone wrote:*   

> noch mal zu dem installieren von knoppix aus. geht das einfach per console?

 

Also das erste, woran du dich bei Gentoo gewöhnen musst ist DOKU lesen  :Wink: 

Und dann findet man z.B. auch das Dokument Das Gentoo Linux alternative Installations Methoden HOWTO. Kapitel drei behandelt dort die Knoppix Installation.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Carlo

 *zerone wrote:*   

> SuSe kommt mir seit der Version 8.2 nicht mehr auf meinen Rechner.
> 
> Debian, naja, ich hatte da mal einen Artikel über die Aktualität der Sicherheits-Patches gelesen und war schockiert (ich sage nur Microsoft-Manier).

 

Allzu "prickelnd" ist der Job Announcements rauszuhauen sicherlich nicht - und das für lau. Man muß schon an das Projekt glauben. Organisationsmängel treten überall auf. Ich würde das nicht überbewerten, solange es sich nicht zu einem wiederkehrenden oder gar permanenten Problem ausweitet.

 *zerone wrote:*   

> also Eclipse mit CDT und Language-Pack in aktueller Version (3.1.1)

 

Da scheint sich im Moment keiner so richtig zu kümmern...

 *zerone wrote:*   

> Ein Bonus, aber nicht muss, waere ein reibungsloser Versionsupgrate alle Jubeljahre.

 

Das kannst Du Dir mit Gentoo abschminken. Es gibt z.B. kaum reine Backports um Sicherheitslücken zu stopfen. Die Philosophie von Gentoo ist, daß Du die Updates "ständig" mitgehst. Es gibt keinen Support für ältere Software.

----------

## Erdie

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

>  *Erdie wrote:*   
> 
> [...]
> 
> Solche und änliche Probleme treten ab un zu auf und lassen sich nur mit "Gefrickel" wieder lösen.
> ...

 

Hi Sino,

leider falsch, revdep-rebuild hat die fehlenden Abhängikeiten nicht erkannt. Guckst Du hier:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-393940-highlight-.html

Gruß

Erdie

----------

## SinoTech

 *Erdie wrote:*   

>  *SinoTech wrote:*    *Erdie wrote:*   
> 
> [...]
> 
> Solche und änliche Probleme treten ab un zu auf und lassen sich nur mit "Gefrickel" wieder lösen.
> ...

 

 :Sad: 

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Erdie

Naja, ich habs ja überlebt und mein System läuft auch noch (was ja noch viel wichtiger ist  :Wink: )

----------

## zerone

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Das kannst Du Dir mit Gentoo abschminken. Es gibt z.B. kaum reine Backports um Sicherheitslücken zu stopfen. Die Philosophie von Gentoo ist, daß Du die Updates "ständig" mitgehst. Es gibt keinen Support für ältere Software.

 

@Carlo

Mmh, da habe ich mich wohl fasch ausgedrückt, ich bin nicht unbedinkt ein Freund, von "never touch a running system", also von da her "freue" ich mich auf das "ständig" mitgehen

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Also das erste, woran du dich bei Gentoo gewöhnen musst ist DOKU lesen 
> 
> Und dann findet man z.B. auch das Dokument Das Gentoo Linux alternative Installations Methoden HOWTO. Kapitel drei behandelt dort die Knoppix Installation. 
> ...

 

@STiGMaTa_ch

Wie ich es leider schon von anderen Distributionen gewohnt bin, wird meine graka/screen (Intel 825/855 GMT i810) nicht annähernd unterstützt, und die manuelle Konfiguration von X scheint buggy zu sein, denn er übernimmt meine Modifikationen nicht. D.h mit 640x480 mit dazu noch flimmerndem LCD find ich nicht gerade berauschend. deswegen lade ich mir jetzt die Minimalvariante von Gentoo runter

----------

## Marlo

So fing es an:

 *zerone wrote:*   

> Ich hoffe, ich habe jetzt nicht gleich alle Trolle auf dem Hals,...

 

und nach 20 threads, an denen sich 11 erfahrene Leute beteiligten:

 *zerone wrote:*   

> ...deswegen lade ich mir jetzt die Minimalvariante von Gentoo runter
> 
> 

 

Jo, bin ich auch dafür[EDIT]

Gruß

Ma

----------

## zerone

*schmunzel*

----------

## SinoTech

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> So fing es an:
> 
>  *zerone wrote:*   Ich hoffe, ich habe jetzt nicht gleich alle Trolle auf dem Hals,... 
> 
> und nach 20 threads, an denen sich 11 erfahrene Leute beteiligten:
> ...

 

Ich auch  :Smile: 

Mfg

SinoLast edited by SinoTech on Tue Nov 01, 2005 9:23 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Marlo

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gibt es hinter deinem Post einen tieferen Sinn? 
> 
> 

 

No Sir!

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Eine Lehre die man daraus ziehen kann?
> 
> 

 

No Sir!

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ein Rätsel das es zu lösen gibt?
> 
> 

 

No Sir!

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nein, im Ernst würde mich wirklich mal interessieren was du uns da mitteilen willst.
> 
> 

 

[EDIT] 

Ich nehme an, es wird ein Stage 0.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## SinoTech

Dumm di dumm.

Mfg

Sino

EDIT:

Der Sinn aus diesem Post wurde herrausgelöst und versteckt  :Wink: Last edited by SinoTech on Tue Nov 01, 2005 9:16 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## zerone

Ich habe doch ein stage 3 genommen?! Ich habe nur die minimalvariante genommen (minimal-install, statt universal-install), das ich auch nur das runterlade, was gentoo wirklich braucht.

aber

Houston, wir haben ein Problem!

ich hatte vielleicht vergessen zu erwaehnen, das ich vor geraumer zeit (glaube 2003.4 oder so) schon einmal gentoo installieren wollte, bin aber gescheitert, und nun weiss ich wieder woran. 

An USE

da ich nicht weiss, welche flags ich setzen muss, frage ich einfach mal in du runde, wobei ich  sagen werde, was ich brauche.

gnome und xfce als alternative

openoffice.org

java / mono

eclipse sdk (mit cdt), emacs

ein bildverarbeitungstool (von mir aus gimp/GimpShop)

einen player fuer multimedia (dvd, real, quicktime, xvid, divx, h.264 (x.264), die container avi, mkv, ogm unterstuetzt sowie mp3, ogg, flac, ape, mpc)

^--- ein anderer als vlc

samba

ethereal

(wie siehts mit fw unter linux aus?)

achja, und wohl oder uebel auch wine

----------

## SinoTech

Also an den USE-Flags sollte keine Installation scheitern  :Wink: . Die Flags geben nur an, welchen optionalen support du in deinen Programmen haben willst. Sie hindern dich aber nicht daran beispielsweise "gnome" oder "xfce4" zu installieren.

Viele USE-Flags sind schon per default gesetzt und erleichtern dir somit den Einstieg. Ansonsten schaust du am besten bevor du ein Programm installierst, welche USE-Flags von dem jeweiligen Paket unterstützt werden (Mit dem "-p" switch). Das sieht dann Beispielsweise so aus:

```

$ emerge -vpt vim

[ebuild  R   ] app-editors/vim-6.3.084 -acl -bash-completion +cscope -debug +gpm -minimal +nls +perl +python -ruby (-selinux) -termcap-compat -vim-with-x

```

(Der "t" switch gibt an das die Pakete in einer baumartigen Struktur angezeigt werden sollen. Damit ist es leichter zu erkennen welches Pogramm, welche Abhängigkeiten hat.)

Flags die mit "+" gekennzeichnet sind, sind gesetzt (rot). Flags mit einem "-" davor sind nicht gesetzt (blau).

Mit dem Kommando "euse" (Aus dem Paket "gentookit") kannst du dir dann anzeigen lassen wofür ein Flag steht. Wenn du willst kannst du es dann in der "make.conf" setzen (Falls es nicht schon per default gesetzt ist), oder aber auch entfernen falls du es nicht willst ("-flagname" in die "make.conf" eintragen).

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Marlo

 *zerone wrote:*   

> Ich habe doch ein stage 3 genommen?! Ich habe nur die minimalvariante genommen (minimal-install, statt universal-install), das ich auch nur das runterlade, was gentoo wirklich braucht.
> 
> 

 

Sorry, das hatte ich anders verstanden. Nun geh ich mal nach oben und mach ein paar Edits.

----------

## zerone

derzeit haenge ich hierdran:

7.e. Kernelmodule

ich weiss nicht welche module ich da reinschrieben soll:

ich hab die folgenden module (scsi lasse ich aus, da mein laptop kein scsi/sata hat)

/lib/libcrc32c.ko

/net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_NOTRACK.ko

/net/ipv4/netfilter/iptable_raw.ko

/driverrs/net/s2io.ko

/drivers/net/dummy.ko

/drivers/usb/misc/cytherm.ko

/drivers/usb/misc/phidgetserver.ko

/drivers/usb/input/touchkitusb.ko

/drivers/acpi/ibm_acpi.ko

/drivers/acpi/video.ko

----------

## rukh

Wie Du Deinen Kernel baust hängt komplett von Deiner Hardware ab. Es gibt natürlich die Standartdinger wie unterstützte Dateisysteme, USB Treiber usw. Am besten packst Du erst mal alles rein, wo Du denkst das es mit muss. Dann kannst Du nach und nach den Kernel verkleinern bzw. kannst Du natürlich die ganzen Module auch als Module benutzen und keine monolithischen Kernel bauen, ist Dir überlassen. Finde es nur schöner, weil man dann nicht immer die Module autoload Datei ändern muss.

SCSI würde ich mir nochmal überlegen, soweit ich informiert bin (wenn ich falsch liege, bitte berichtigen), brauchst Du die SCSI Treiber auch für USB Festplatten/Stifte/Speicher, da die intern als SCSI Laufwerke angesprochen werden.

Viel Spass noch mit Deinem System.

----------

## SinoTech

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Sorry, das hatte ich anders verstanden. Nun geh ich mal nach oben und mach ein paar Edits.

 

Jo, habe ich auch mal grad gemacht. Muss ja keiner sehen was wir uns letzte Nacht für eine unschöne Show geliefert haben  :Very Happy: .

Mfg

Sino

----------

## SinoTech

 *zerone wrote:*   

> derzeit haenge ich hierdran:
> 
> 7.e. Kernelmodule
> 
> ich weiss nicht welche module ich da reinschrieben soll:
> ...

 

Naja, also welche Module du brauchst und welche du erst später bei Bedarf nachladen willst solltest du schon selbst wissen. Manche Module werden auch automatisch geladen (z.B. die Module für "iptables" werden spätestens geladen wenn du "iptables" startest).

Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist was du alles in die "modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6" eintragen sollst, nimmst du einfach alles. Kaputt machen kann man dabei eigentlich nicht viel.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## zerone

ok, danke, dann werde ich "einfach" alle reinschreiben

und noch eine frage, hier mal meine partitionstabelle

/dev/hda1 swap     primary

/dev/hda2 reiserfs  primary, bootflag (mein gentoo und unter /boot liegt dann der bootloader)

/dev/hda3 ntfs       primary (Windows, soll nicht eingebunden werden)

/dev/hda4 extended

/dev/hda5 fat32  exdednded (Eigene Dateien von Windows, und paar spiele  :Smile: , soll als /daten eingebunden werden )

/dev/hda6 reiserfs extended /home

/dev/hda7 fuer acronis true image (soll nicht eingebunden werden)

wäre /etc/fstab so richtig?

/dev/hda2      /boot reiserfs noauto, noatime, notail 1 2

/dev/hda2     /        reiserfs noatime                       0 1

/dev/hda1    none   swap     sw                              0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0 mnt/cdrom iso9660 defaults, ro 0 0

/dev/hda6    /home reiserfs noatime                      0 0

/dev/hda5   /daten  vfat32 uid=MEINLOGIN            0 0

so, und noch was, ich brauche jetzt ziemlich dringend zugriff auf daten in windows, maw ich muss neustarten, was muss ich dabei noch machen, um dann von hieraus wieder weiter zu machen?

----------

## SinoTech

Nicht ganz. Da du keine extra Boot-Partition hast, fällt dieser Eintrag in deiner "fstab" flach. Der Rest sollte aber stimmen.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Marlo

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jo, habe ich auch mal grad gemacht. .
> 
> Sino

 

Danke

Gruß

 Ma

----------

